# Front bumper or carbon fiber lip



## robbie1342 (Jun 22, 2018)

driving a 2016 golf TSI, im trying to find a new either front lip or bumper. cant find anything half decent 
does anyone know any decent makes or models that would suit the car? i have a carbon fiber rear diffuser already so im not sure if i should keep it continuous or change the bumper to something nicer 

thanks


----------

